# Heading to BMOQ - Medic Alert question



## seawolf (23 Mar 2013)

Hey,

I head to BMOQ April 27th.

I am allergic to penicillin and have a medical alert bracelet but never wear it. I disclosed the allergy during the medical.

Should I wear my bracelet at BMOQ? It is a fancy leather one or should i get a chain/necklace one?

thanks,

Mike


----------



## ModlrMike (23 Mar 2013)

Order the necklace, or get another plain bracelet. You shouldn't get flak for a Medic Alert bracelet or tag.


----------



## ArmyGuy99 (23 Mar 2013)

I can't remember what the actual policy is, I'm sure it's the plain chain one, just not sure if it's the bracelet or necklace.

However, from an operational POV and experience do this so us Medical people CAN'T miss it.

Order the chain, take the tag off the chain and loop it onto your ID disk, then tap it there (keeps it quiet).  That way when we look for your ID info/Blood type if you can't talk, we'll see it. 

Wearing the bracelet presents a bit of a safety risk, unlike watch bands which are designed to break away easily (except for the really really expensive ones that is), M/A bracelets aren't. There is a risk (albeit very small one) that you can get hung up on obstacles or rappelling etc....

OH, and make sure that everyone in the section, knows everyone's allergies.

Hang on, enjoy the ride and welcome to the family.  Just remember to "Play the Game"  while at CFLRS, and in the training system, and maybe a bit beyond (depending on your element/trade).


----------



## seawolf (23 Mar 2013)

Thanks,

Just ordered a "dog tag" like necklace. I'll bring it and the leather bracelet I have already.


----------



## kratz (23 Mar 2013)

Once enrolled, you should not have to buy your own medical alert device.
Instead, ask your staff about applying for the approved device and the 
CF medical system will pay for it for you.


----------



## seawolf (23 Mar 2013)

good link thanks!

I'll use that next time. 

Mike


----------



## carolynv11 (25 Mar 2013)

You get some specific medic alert stuff once you get to basic, they order you some. I got mine around week 4 delivered to me through my CoC. I wouldn't waste money and order any. you will get given some necklace one that I just attached to my dog tag. I have a severe allergy and I just made sure all my CoC and platoon mates always knew.


----------



## seawolf (25 Mar 2013)

thanks Carrie - it's all good. Already bought - no biggie. If i get a new one there - then so be it.


----------



## medicineman (26 Mar 2013)

Unless the STANAG has changed, you're supposed to have the necklace, so that's what they usually pay for - the necklace vice the bracelet simply because if the arm it's attached to is no longer there, nobody but you will know of any problems...if it falls off because the head wasn't attached, well, doesn't really matter at that point  :nod:.

MM


----------

